# Fix gaps in stairs



## jamowa (May 24, 2008)

Several years ago we had a contractor remove the carpet from the stairs and replace the treads with oak treads. The risers were left and we painted them. At the time the stairs seemed fine altho the contractor did leave some small gaps between the stair and stringer. Now it looks terrible. Any ideas how we can repair these gaps?

Thanks, jamowa


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

As far as code goes you want a minimum of 3/4" overhang (tread nose to riser front) and a max of 1 1/4" so...

you may be able to put a 1/4" skin (plywood, mdf, etc) over the existing riser and caulk and paint.

J


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

That overhangs on the steps do not look sufficient. As stated, they should be about 1 " to 1-1/4".
Regardless, the best method of repair (what will look the best)...would be replacement of the riser finish boards. Measure and cut to fit properly.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheap fix would be wood filler, but not the best fix for sure.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

raam said:


> Cheap fix would be wood filler, but not the best fix for sure.


The only thing with that raam is that it tends to crack in wider applications like this (especially with the movement of stairs...think of the force of all the steps on it.)


....but, it would be a very inexpensive "try".

J


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Jay123 said:


> The only thing with that raam is that it tends to crack in wider applications like this (especially with the movement of stairs...think of the force of all the steps on it.)
> ....but, it would be a very inexpensive "try".
> 
> J


I thought about that too, but my conclusion was the same: It will crack...


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> I thought about that too, but my conclusion was the same: It will crack...



Yuuup...but at least they won't be thinking...I should have tried the "cheap" fix. As you well know, sometimes doing it the hard (or wrong) way makes us smarter the next time.:yes:

Been there, done that, have the t-shirt...ad nauseum...

J


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> The only thing with that raam is that it tends to crack in wider applications like this (especially with the movement of stairs...think of the force of all the steps on it.)
> 
> 
> ....but, it would be a very inexpensive "try".
> ...


Hmm, ok how about silicone caulk ?? LOL


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

raam said:


> Hmm, ok how about silicone caulk ?? LOL


Go ahead and try it. It is an easier attempt. The worst thing that could happen is that you will not like the result, and then you can go with Plan B: replace the riser boards, or Plan C: Install some kind of shallow width molding into the area....
Plan D: Fill in the areas with Ready Patch & sand. Then apply caulking over it, to keep it from crumbling, Last - prime and paint.

Last: Follow Plan E: Don't hire anymore hacks that think they can do finished carpentry...:wink: 

Good Luck.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is no way to fix it properly, without tearing the whole mess apart, and doing it correctly.


----------

